# a little help here



## dablocksfinest13 (Jun 21, 2007)

i have a 91 stanza XE and i must admit it is a really quick car nice toque and great acceleration but its too stock-ish for me. i have been searching and searching online and it seems no one has any sort of performance part for my dear stanza. all they have is universal junk. so i kinda need to favors 

1. i need a list of examples like what kinda engines would be compatible with my engine mount and what would i have to do

2. i need a nice site that has any possible performance parts for a stanza just in case an engine swap is too complicated

i mean i must admit this baby is fast but i want it to be a true sleeper (little old car that is unexpectedly great in performance)


----------



## dablocksfinest13 (Jun 21, 2007)

and also the interior is killed so i need a site that can possibly have interior? 0


----------



## dablocksfinest13 (Jun 21, 2007)

anyone ? :-D


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

don't know how much more power you need. have you done tune up? what's the mileage.
you can buy k&n cold air intake... it's expensive though. another alternative is bomz warm air intake.

obx header, magnaflow high flow cat converter. custom catback exhaust. 

unorthodox light weight crank pulley. <-- this is most expensive for 2-4 hp you gain. I would not buy it.

lightweight rims will help a lot. its good to replace rotating parts with light weight. I think enki rims are popular among those who like to go fast.

for tuneup get ngk spark plugs, wires, front O2 censor from ngk.com. look up gap spec for spark plugs. and gap them closer to the maximum. the more you gap them the more spark you get. if you gap them too much it's a big load for ignition coil. fuel filter,


----------



## dablocksfinest13 (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks, its got 140,000 miles.. and would u happen to know a good site with these parts?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I have altima. if I were you I would do research if OBX header, bomz warm air intake, or K&N cold air intake for altima will fit in stanza. 

when you buy wheels look at their weight. the lighter they are the more gain you will get. 1 pound on wheel is like 5 pounds of weight in your car.


----------



## dablocksfinest13 (Jun 21, 2007)

so i should be looking at 93 altimas is that correct?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

93-97 altimas have the same trim. almost all bolt on performance parts fit all altimas from 93-2001. I am not saying all will fit into stanza. find someone on cardomain.com or other places and see the mods. 
good headers: hotshot, OBX 4-2-1
cold air intakes: k&n, nizmo, hotshot
a good tune up will add some power too. advance your timing and use 89octane. you will feel the difference.


----------

